# Torino bound



## Acharoo (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello! This is my first post. Looks like a great brains trust in here and am hoping for some advice. 

We will be moving to Torino anywhere between June and August depending on when we can sell our house. 

I have lived in Italy before (Milan and Asti area) and my husband is Italian from the Asti area but we have been in Sydney for 13y and our family/friends are all outside Turin so our knowledge of Turin is dated. I would appreciate information on the following please:

- how much should I expect to pay for shipping a 20' container door to door service from Sydney to Torino (I gave a quote for AUD11k); 
and
- international school options; considering the new WINS - any info?

We are looking to buy in Torino Centro. 

Thanks for reading a newbie post!


----------

